# coralife turbo sea 1090



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey,

Just looking for some input on this pump, pros and cons plz

Thanks!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

here is mine input. Had 3 coralife products and will never buy again

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The CL pumps are manufactured and "private labelled" by Panworld, who's company founder was the chief engineer of Iwaki pumps. They also make BlueLine pumps too. Can't really go wrong there .

The external pumps are pretty much the most reliable item in their product line, IMHO.

Forgot to mention, it is a flow biased pump and not pressure rated thus will be a but quieter and smaller in length.

Equivalent models
Panworld 50PX-X
BlueLine 30HD-X
Iwaki 30RLXT

ATM, I can't find any prices for comparison to the CL-1090 if you are buying new.


----------

